# left chest logo on pocket t-shirt



## spo1997 (Apr 28, 2011)

Where do you put a screen left chest on a pocket t-shirt? on the pocket? or above? these are men's large and men's Xlarge t-shirts. thx


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

where does your customer want it..? I always print it right above the pocket...sometimes the pocket are not sewn on straight..


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

My customer's want it above the pocket


----------



## Josiec (Jan 30, 2013)

Where do you put the logo on the front if there is no pocket and if there is different sizes


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

In embroidery we usually keep the bottom of the design about 1/2" above it because like another poster said not all pockets are sewn on straight. I try and do the same with screenprinting but sometimes I end up on the pocket by accident because I didn't stretch the shirt down. If anything set both shirts up and see if you can find a medium where you don't have a big difference in height when you screen print the design. If its 3/4 inch above then use that and explain to customer you did it that way so you would have consistancy incase the shirt pocket was not correctly done on the shirts.


----------

